# Sagging from  Cheekbone  surgery? Types of Sagging? Risks? IRL examples



## touni27

Hey guys,

I've been researching.... A LOT like endlessly with cheekbone sagging because it's the most "common" complication after cheekbone surgery.  IM NOT A DOCTOR BUT IM AN ENTHUSIAST. so i've read a lot but take my writing with a grain of salt.

ALSO my english might be a little bit weird atm because i've read soooooo many korean posts that I find my grammar flipping sometimes @ _ @.

I decided to make a post to share some knowledge about sagging from cheekbone reduction.

First things first: There is always a chance of sagging with FC. But whether or not it's noticeable, or fixable depends on you and the doctor.

Second, wanted to point out that there's a difference between cheek sagging with the skin (comes from aging, skin wasn't very elastic, or because it's loose aka you cut too much bone off) and what looks like cheek sagging because of fat distribution/ non union of bone/ muscle tissue weakness.
Here are some IRL examples of what these ladies considered as cheek sagging from their cheekbone reduction surgery:

These pictures I pulled from IRL reviews in Gangnam Sister (an app like babitalk) (*if anyone wants to know where they got their PS from DM me)*

Before I get into my.. ESSAY I just wanna get these questions out of the way.

*Can your skin stick back to your bone after it's been cut?*
The answer is a soft kind of. The underlying tissues are built to be able to reintegrate. So yes they will reattach to your bone. In the case with tendons being cut it they do heal. But they tend to  heal slower and become weaker in quality.
(https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4241426/)

*Do you constantly have to get facelift after the Zygoma surgery or can you just get it once?
(*after researching about facelifts, and zygoma surgery and how it affects your tissues this is my answer, take it with a grain of salt)
If you cut too much and got loose skin, you can get a facelift with a good effect. And you will age normally like everyone else after that. How fast you age will depend on your skin elasticity not necessarily from your cheekbone surgery. But remember you can have tissue sagging which is different from your skin sagging, and tissue sagging can definitley be from cheekbone surgery, this will be explained down the line.


*"SAGGING" FROM FAT*

This is a year post op and she considered this as facial sagging because you can see slight bulge of Nasabloid fold there. This is actually not skin sagging but rather left over fat in her nasbloid fold and around her face.


She and i have been messaging and she is going to get lipo not a facelift to rid of that illusion of "sagging". I wanna follow up with her and see how that goes.


*SWOLLEN SAGGING*

This is a before photo:



This is AFTER photo. Two weeks post op:
She wrote in her review she's worried about her skin sagging because of how it looked, she knew it was going to sag because she lack elasticity in her face. She wanted to get lifting once her swelling went down.



most of this sagging look she says is from her being swollen. This is what she looks like a month post op:


It's a little better but it's not fully gone yet.
And then in three months:



Hard to tell cuz she's so far away but she wrote in the review that she's happy with her result and that she didn't notice facial sag at the end. (I took it with a grain of salt though because there were no close up shots but it defintiley looked a lot better)

*SKIN SAGGING:*
This is an example of a 40 year old woman getting FC..
She has had multiple acounts of ultra lifting prior to FC surgery.
The far left is the before picture, The middle is skin sagging from FC a year post op, and the far right photo is after Facial lift.





The doctor notes that no matter how much he pulls the skin it's impossible to get rid of your nasal fold completely like she was in her twenties.

Notice also guys, the jaw tends to look more square when you push in the cheekbone too much. she looked like she had a slimmer jaw before her FC IMO.

*Sagging from damaging muscles/ tissues*

This one is a really big deal. I haven't been able to find IRL examples of this because it's hard for me to pinpoint and be like SHE HAS SAGGING BECAUSE OF THIS. Even doctors can't sometimes tell what the sagging is caused by let alone me judging from photos lol. All the examples I provided I went off by their personal review and their experience after talking to their doctor. Or the doctor himself.

Sagging from Poor surgery is pretty irreversible when it comes to tissue damage.




See those muscles right there? That's your zygomaticus muscles. And see where they are located? They pull up your face. If those muscles get damaged, that's when you get real trouble cheeksagging and pretty much irreversible (but i might be wrong, i haven't come across a procedure that provides solution though). Because those muscles are responsible for holding your face up (pretty much) when these muscles get weaker, these muscles, the fat, tissues they all start to fall, and you end up with a look that looks like:
View attachment 4207595


Your nasolabial fold will start to look prominent and kind of swollen. these muscles according to the doctor
( from this youtube video:  (it's in korean, not sure if there's subtitles i didn't check))
will always get weaker after cheakbone surgery, or the distance will get shorter since your cheekbones have been pushed in. A shorter distance causes a looser muscle. Hence things can start to falllll.....

*Sagging from nonunion*
It's when the cheekbones don't get properly braced with the "pins"
I will continue this one lol next post.

As of now we have *Three very common cheekbone procedures.*

*1)* making an L shape cut, pushing, and then bracing it with metal. This one is the most common procedure done because it avoids those muscles.
*2)* Shaving: Notice how the zygomaticus muscles are attached underneath the bone. They shave the cheekbone above the muscles.
*3.* QUICK zygomaticus surgery: They break/ fracture at the outer cheekbone (close to the ear) and they push in. You get to fix your side cheekbones but not the 45 degree. It's hard for me to explain this procedure with words, i wish i can draw it.

These procedure all avoid the muscles, so in theory when done right risk to sagging should be minimal.
BUT if you cut too much for sure you will have a greater chance of sagging for obvious reasons.

*When doing your consultation* ASK YOUR DOCTOR about the cheekbone muscles and how they will avoid it. Ask them about the surrounding fat as well. Ask them how your skin elasticity is.

Some doctors get as detailed in consultation as touching your face and feeling your skin, and finding where exactly the fats are located. I think this is really important because along with CT scans and relaying information this will give additional info on how your face is built.


Take all this with a grain of salt. I am no expert just wanted to share my knowledge cuz i researched A LOT. and wanted to share ^^

From hundreds before/afters i've seen. I've seen more good results then bad ones but ive read a lot of people complaining about cheek sagging. Although after examining some of the photos of the people saying they had bad  sagging i felt like the person didn't actually have cheek sagging....But it is hard to sometimes tell from photos. But i also believe that it is true that when you think you have cheek sagging you start to see it too.  I had this case when i was in my early twenties. I got so paranoid about aging that i started to see and believe that i had skin sagging and i looked 40 when everyone still thought i looked 12.  So there is still that too.

Here is an example of korean celebrities that people consider to have sagging from zygoma surgery





Thanks guys~!!


----------



## touni27

ignore the last two photos,


----------



## MissOrange

touni27 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been researching.... A LOT like endlessly with cheekbone sagging because it's the most "common" complication after cheekbone surgery.  IM NOT A DOCTOR BUT IM AN ENTHUSIAST. so i've read a lot but take my writing with a grain of salt.
> 
> ALSO my english might be a little bit weird atm because i've read soooooo many korean posts that I find my grammar flipping sometimes @ _ @.
> 
> I decided to make a post to share some knowledge about sagging from cheekbone reduction.
> 
> First things first: There is always a chance of sagging with FC. But whether or not it's noticeable, or fixable depends on you and the doctor.
> 
> Second, wanted to point out that there's a difference between cheek sagging with the skin (comes from aging, skin wasn't very elastic, or because it's loose aka you cut too much bone off) and what looks like cheek sagging because of fat distribution/ non union of bone/ muscle tissue weakness.
> Here are some IRL examples of what these ladies considered as cheek sagging from their cheekbone reduction surgery:
> 
> These pictures I pulled from IRL reviews in Gangnam Sister (an app like babitalk) (*if anyone wants to know where they got their PS from DM me)*
> 
> Before I get into my.. ESSAY I just wanna get these questions out of the way.
> 
> *Can your skin stick back to your bone after it's been cut?*
> The answer is a soft kind of. The underlying tissues are built to be able to reintegrate. So yes they will reattach to your bone. In the case with tendons being cut it they do heal. But they tend to  heal slower and become weaker in quality.
> (https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4241426/)
> 
> *Do you constantly have to get facelift after the Zygoma surgery or can you just get it once?
> (*after researching about facelifts, and zygoma surgery and how it affects your tissues this is my answer, take it with a grain of salt)
> If you cut too much and got loose skin, you can get a facelift with a good effect. And you will age normally like everyone else after that. How fast you age will depend on your skin elasticity not necessarily from your cheekbone surgery. But remember you can have tissue sagging which is different from your skin sagging, and tissue sagging can definitley be from cheekbone surgery, this will be explained down the line.
> 
> 
> *"SAGGING" FROM FAT*
> 
> This is a year post op and she considered this as facial sagging because you can see slight bulge of Nasabloid fold there. This is actually not skin sagging but rather left over fat in her nasbloid fold and around her face.
> View attachment 4207618
> 
> She and i have been messaging and she is going to get lipo not a facelift to rid of that illusion of "sagging". I wanna follow up with her and see how that goes.
> 
> 
> *SWOLLEN SAGGING*
> 
> This is a before photo:
> View attachment 4207619
> 
> 
> This is AFTER photo. Two weeks post op:
> She wrote in her review she's worried about her skin sagging because of how it looked, she knew it was going to sag because she lack elasticity in her face. She wanted to get lifting once her swelling went down.
> View attachment 4207620
> 
> 
> most of this sagging look she says is from her being swollen. This is what she looks like a month post op:
> View attachment 4207622
> 
> It's a little better but it's not fully gone yet.
> And then in three months:
> View attachment 4207627
> 
> 
> Hard to tell cuz she's so far away but she wrote in the review that she's happy with her result and that she didn't notice facial sag at the end. (I took it with a grain of salt though because there were no close up shots but it defintiley looked a lot better)
> 
> *SKIN SAGGING:*
> This is an example of a 40 year old woman getting FC..
> She has had multiple acounts of ultra lifting prior to FC surgery.
> The far left is the before picture, The middle is skin sagging from FC a year post op, and the far right photo is after Facial lift.
> View attachment 4207709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doctor notes that no matter how much he pulls the skin it's impossible to get rid of your nasal fold completely like she was in her twenties.
> 
> Notice also guys, the jaw tends to look more square when you push in the cheekbone too much. she looked like she had a slimmer jaw before her FC IMO.
> 
> *Sagging from damaging muscles/ tissues*
> 
> This one is a really big deal. I haven't been able to find IRL examples of this because it's hard for me to pinpoint and be like SHE HAS SAGGING BECAUSE OF THIS. Even doctors can't sometimes tell what the sagging is caused by let alone me judging from photos lol. All the examples I provided I went off by their personal review and their experience after talking to their doctor. Or the doctor himself.
> 
> Sagging from Poor surgery is pretty irreversible when it comes to tissue damage.
> 
> View attachment 4207598
> 
> 
> See those muscles right there? That's your zygomaticus muscles. And see where they are located? They pull up your face. If those muscles get damaged, that's when you get real trouble cheeksagging and pretty much irreversible (but i might be wrong, i haven't come across a procedure that provides solution though). Because those muscles are responsible for holding your face up (pretty much) when these muscles get weaker, these muscles, the fat, tissues they all start to fall, and you end up with a look that looks like:
> View attachment 4207595
> 
> 
> Your nasolabial fold will start to look prominent and kind of swollen. these muscles according to the doctor
> ( from this youtube video:  (it's in korean, not sure if there's subtitles i didn't check))
> will always get weaker after cheakbone surgery, or the distance will get shorter since your cheekbones have been pushed in. A shorter distance causes a looser muscle. Hence things can start to falllll.....
> 
> *Sagging from nonunion*
> It's when the cheekbones don't get properly braced with the "pins"
> I will continue this one lol next post.
> 
> As of now we have *Three very common cheekbone procedures.*
> 
> *1)* making an L shape cut, pushing, and then bracing it with metal. This one is the most common procedure done because it avoids those muscles.
> *2)* Shaving: Notice how the zygomaticus muscles are attached underneath the bone. They shave the cheekbone above the muscles.
> *3.* QUICK zygomaticus surgery: They break/ fracture at the outer cheekbone (close to the ear) and they push in. You get to fix your side cheekbones but not the 45 degree. It's hard for me to explain this procedure with words, i wish i can draw it.
> 
> These procedure all avoid the muscles, so in theory when done right risk to sagging should be minimal.
> BUT if you cut too much for sure you will have a greater chance of sagging for obvious reasons.
> 
> *When doing your consultation* ASK YOUR DOCTOR about the cheekbone muscles and how they will avoid it. Ask them about the surrounding fat as well. Ask them how your skin elasticity is.
> 
> Some doctors get as detailed in consultation as touching your face and feeling your skin, and finding where exactly the fats are located. I think this is really important because along with CT scans and relaying information this will give additional info on how your face is built.
> 
> 
> Take all this with a grain of salt. I am no expert just wanted to share my knowledge cuz i researched A LOT. and wanted to share ^^
> 
> From hundreds before/afters i've seen. I've seen more good results then bad ones but ive read a lot of people complaining about cheek sagging. Although after examining some of the photos of the people saying they had bad  sagging i felt like the person didn't actually have cheek sagging....But it is hard to sometimes tell from photos. But i also believe that it is true that when you think you have cheek sagging you start to see it too.  I had this case when i was in my early twenties. I got so paranoid about aging that i started to see and believe that i had skin sagging and i looked 40 when everyone still thought i looked 12.  So there is still that too.
> 
> Here is an example of korean celebrities that people consider to have sagging from zygoma surgery
> 
> View attachment 4207677
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys~!!



Thanks @touni27! Really enjoyed reading your detailed post and photos to show different types of sagging. After my chin shaving and multiple fgs, I no longer have a sharp v bone contour but rather a softer side profile with slight sagging. I try to look at it positively and say it makes me look younger like I have a bit of baby fat around my jawline as the only other option is a threadlift for £1400 which would only last 6-12 months. I did see photos on another site of a very saggy lower face on a real patient post fc at tlps. I shall try to find the photos.


----------



## touni27

Aw thanks missOrange! ^^ glad u enjoyed it! 

Yeah I've seen those as well for the jaw T.T. But I've seen people get a thread lift (as u mentioned) or face lift + lipo to fix the jaw area with great results. I did not know thread lifts were so expensive 0.0. Can u get a regular facelift?

I've uploaded a file here with the photo for people who have it pretty severe after FC contour for hope ❤️!!!! This girl in the photo had bad sagging + fat under her chin and then got the thread lift + lipo.




MissOrange said:


> Thanks @touni27! Really enjoyed reading your detailed post and photos to show different types of sagging. After my chin shaving and multiple fgs, I no longer have a sharp v bone contour but rather a softer side profile with slight sagging. I try to look at it positively and say it makes me look younger like I have a bit of baby fat around my jawline as the only other option is a threadlift for £1400 which would only last 6-12 months. I did see photos on another site of a very saggy lower face on a real patient post fc at tlps. I shall try to find the photos.


----------



## Fortunecat

I love this kind of research! 
I am trying to identify arm sagging (bat wings) due to age or fats.


----------



## MissOrange

touni27 said:


> Aw thanks missOrange! ^^ glad u enjoyed it!
> 
> Yeah I've seen those as well for the jaw T.T. But I've seen people get a thread lift (as u mentioned) or face lift + lipo to fix the jaw area with great results. I did not know thread lifts were so expensive 0.0. Can u get a regular facelift?
> 
> I've uploaded a file here with the photo for people who have it pretty severe after FC contour for hope ❤️!!!! This girl in the photo had bad sagging + fat under her chin and then got the thread lift + lipo.


Wow @touni27 that is an amazing photo result find! Does it say where she went for lipo with threadlift?


----------



## SassyQT

This is a terrific post and one every newbie should read. Fantastic job touni27! I was always highly skeptical of one member's claim, once your skin/tissues are severed, they never will reattach to the bone. No one would have good results from zygoma contouring then.


----------



## Fortunecat

Most people opt for plastic surgeries to get rid of their current "eyesores" but forgot that it will lead to further problems later e.g. skin will sag even more or will need fat grafts. 
Just like i am contemplating liposuction in the abdominal areas but am worried that fats will deposit at other unsightly areas in the future. Haiz.
Once we start to opt for plastic surgeries, more plastic surgeries will be needed in the future in order to keep to the "current" status.


----------



## MissOrange

I found it! Here is the brave real patient who had sagging post v line surgery 2017 at tlps and posted it on another site.

My UK surgeon put stitches in my chin to pull up and hold my skin post shaving the chin bone. I notice when I blow out my cheeks the skin tethers where he sutured the underlying tissue and muscle and looks like a chin dimple. I think that is why we often see patients getting both v line and fat grafting at the same time or v line and then smas lift elsewhere. Separating the tissues off bone and removing part of the bone may indeed leave an empty space in the skin and lead to sagging! A similar effect is seen with breast augmentation and downsizing which may lead to sagging and rippling of the skin under the breast implant.


----------



## MissOrange

Fortunecat said:


> Most people opt for plastic surgeries to get rid of their current "eyesores" but forgot that it will lead to further problems later e.g. skin will sag even more or will need fat grafts.
> Just like i am contemplating liposuction in the abdominal areas but am worried that fats will deposit at other unsightly areas in the future. Haiz.
> Once we start to opt for plastic surgeries, more plastic surgeries will be needed in the future in order to keep to the "current" status.


@Fortunecat that is exactly what happened to me. I got lipo to my tummy and inner thighs in the uk x 2 and then 4 fgs in korea with inner thigh lipo donor sites, so yep fat now expands in my upper arms, love handles and upper back when I gain weight. It feels like fat cells just want to expand somewhere on your body as the cells were sucked out of the tummy and thighs. If I have lipo to my batwings and love handles, I wonder if fat cells in my bottom would expand..natural BBL? lol. Uhoh I feel a temptation to go back to korea and try lipo. In the UK I paid £4000 for 2 areas a decade ago. I wonder how much it costs in Korea?

I remember meeting a girl in Korea in 2016 who got whole body lipo! Amazing results and price at Ruby clinic but she paid for a translator as the clinic did not have a translator.


----------



## Gabriellaa555

Touni thank you for  this post !!!

As you have researched a lot, maybe you find something about uvom method?
https://uvomps.blogspot.com/2018/08/uvom-plastic-surgery-korea-cheekbone_27.html?m=1


----------



## touni27

MissOrange said:


> I found it! Here is the brave real patient who had sagging post v line surgery 2017 at tlps and posted it on another site.
> 
> My UK surgeon put stitches in my chin to pull up and hold my skin post shaving the chin bone. I notice when I blow out my cheeks the skin tethers where he sutured the underlying tissue and muscle and looks like a chin dimple. I think that is why we often see patients getting both v line and fat grafting at the same time or v line and then smas lift elsewhere. Separating the tissues off bone and removing part of the bone may indeed leave an empty space in the skin and lead to sagging! A similar effect is seen with breast augmentation and downsizing which may lead to sagging and rippling of the skin under the breast implant.




Wow Thanks for this post!

Damn that is severe! O_O..... and her square jaw wasn't even that bad to begin with.... 
This is where i'm like... How come some people don't get this side effect and some people do? Is it the amount that's cut? is it how old you are aka skin elasticity?

I like how we are sharing these photos so people can be aware of these issues and they are REAL. and maybe they can show some photos to the doctor they consult with to see how they can prevent this type of saagging.


----------



## touni27

Gabriellaa555 said:


> Touni thank you for  this post !!!
> 
> As you have researched a lot, maybe you find something about uvom method?
> https://uvomps.blogspot.com/2018/08/uvom-plastic-surgery-korea-cheekbone_27.html?m=1




Thanks Gabriella 
This is actually similar to "quick cheekbone reduction"
I have read that you can still get sagging with this method too but it's hard to say? It feels with all of this it's case by case and the doctor's skill level.


----------



## touni27

MissOrange said:


> Wow @touni27 that is an amazing photo result find! Does it say where she went for lipo with threadlift?



I'll read through the comments more but she wanted people to DM her on babitalk to find out where she got the surgery (i guess to avoid seeiming like advertisement) 

Unfortunately i can't dm people on babitalk T_T i can only read posts cuz i dont have an account there but maybe she might have slipped up something in the comments.


----------



## touni27

So I'm still a little confused on what exactly causes sagging in some people and not others? 
I find a lot of posts of afters where they say they loooooved their face and they looked great 3-6 months. After a year that's when they notice the facial sag. So does that mean that they just cut off too much? In 3-6 months your face is still swollen so it has more volume than it would in a year. So if they had kept their bone mass/volume more to represent what they look like in 3-6 months would there been no sagging?


----------



## Chinnie

I definitely think if you have a significant amount of bone removed your cheeks will sag to some degree, also because of changes in muscles. Healing is just as important as the surgery too!


----------



## Chinnie

touni27 said:


> So I'm still a little confused on what exactly causes sagging in some people and not others?
> I find a lot of posts of afters where they say they loooooved their face and they looked great 3-6 months. After a year that's when they notice the facial sag. So does that mean that they just cut off too much? In 3-6 months your face is still swollen so it has more volume than it would in a year. So if they had kept their bone mass/volume more to represent what they look like in 3-6 months would there been no sagging?


 Could be swelling but possibly loss of muscle tone, also trauma can cause fat cells to die


----------



## DoubleDoubles

Hey Touni - I read up a lot about this too. 

I was wondering if there's any information about mid face (pre-maxillar) implant to remove sagging from nasolabeal folds in cheeks by bringing out the mid face? or 2 jaw surgery to bring out the maxillary jaw to create protrusion?

I've been told by TFD that nasolobeal folds are caused by 2 sources, protruded cheeks in relation to the mid face, and a protruded maxilar in relation to the mid face. I'm honestly confused about how the maxilar impacts the nasolobeal folds if its 'protruded'.


----------



## SassyQT

touni27 said:


> So I'm still a little confused on what exactly causes sagging in some people and not others? I find a lot of posts of afters where they say they loooooved their face and they looked great 3-6 months. After a year that's when they notice the facial sag. So does that mean that they just cut off too much?



I suspect it's a combination of how skilled the doctor is, age (skin elasticity snaps back faster in younger patients), and how long the facial contouring compression band was used for.

If, the patient did not use the compression band often enough, the severed tendons would not reattach to the bone properly. Hence, sagging would occur.


----------



## touni27

DoubleDoubles said:


> Hey Touni - I read up a lot about this too.
> 
> I was wondering if there's any information about mid face (pre-maxillar) implant to remove sagging from nasolabeal folds in cheeks by bringing out the mid face? or 2 jaw surgery to bring out the maxillary jaw to create protrusion?
> 
> I've been told by TFD that nasolobeal folds are caused by 2 sources, protruded cheeks in relation to the mid face, and a protruded maxilar in relation to the mid face. I'm honestly confused about how the maxilar impacts the nasolobeal folds if its 'protruded'.



Maybe it's the shadow that it creates? I kind of have it. My front cheekbones are quite protruded out.


----------



## MissOrange

DoubleDoubles said:


> Hey Touni - I read up a lot about this too.
> 
> I was wondering if there's any information about mid face (pre-maxillar) implant to remove sagging from nasolabeal folds in cheeks by bringing out the mid face? or 2 jaw surgery to bring out the maxillary jaw to create protrusion?
> 
> I've been told by TFD that nasolobeal folds are caused by 2 sources, protruded cheeks in relation to the mid face, and a protruded maxilar in relation to the mid face. I'm honestly confused about how the maxilar impacts the nasolobeal folds if its 'protruded'.


Hi @DoubleDoubles,

I would not recommend gortex premaxilla implants. I had them twice in the uk, the second one a bigger one as it seemed to get smaller over time or maybe it was my maxilla bone. It got infected after 6 years with pus pouring into my mouth. I had it removed and relied on radiesse dermal fillers in the nasolabial folds but this has always blocked a natural smile with teeth show as the fillers get in the way and my cheeks seem to just get bigger and bigger over time.

What tfd said is interesting as I noticed I still have a lot of filler on the right and yet the nasolabial fold is deeper! The left side filler is almost all gone and my smile looks nice and natural on this side. I think the bullhorn lip lift has filled up my sunken premaxilla space so I may not need nasolabial fillers after all. I am going to be brave and stop fillers to my nasolabial folds. This by theory should make the prominent nasolabial crease on the right disappear after it dissolves.


----------



## Fortunecat

MissOrange said:


> Hi @DoubleDoubles,
> 
> I would not recommend gortex premaxilla implants. I had them twice in the uk, the second one a bigger one as it seemed to get smaller over time or maybe it was my maxilla bone. It got infected after 6 years with pus pouring into my mouth. I had it removed and relied on radiesse dermal fillers in the nasolabial folds but this has always blocked a natural smile with teeth show as the fillers get in the way and my cheeks seem to just get bigger and bigger over time.
> 
> What tfd said is interesting as I noticed I still have a lot of filler on the right and yet the nasolabial fold is deeper! The left side filler is almost all gone and my smile looks nice and natural on this side. I think the bullhorn lip lift has filled up my sunken premaxilla space so I may not need nasolabial fillers after all. I am going to be brave and stop fillers to my nasolabial folds. This by theory should make the prominent nasolabial crease on the right disappear after it dissolves.



Oh... the SG blogger i mentioned in the other thread who had her breast implants removed, also had her gore-tex chin implant removed as it was infected.


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

Fortunecat said:


> Most people opt for plastic surgeries to get rid of their current "eyesores" but forgot that it will lead to further problems later e.g. skin will sag even more or will need fat grafts.
> Just like i am contemplating liposuction in the abdominal areas but am worried that fats will deposit at other unsightly areas in the future. Haiz.
> Once we start to opt for plastic surgeries, more plastic surgeries will be needed in the future in order to keep to the "current" status.


It doesn't IF you do not put on weight.  So how disciplined are you? Since forever I had really elegant skinny arms and calves and ankles no matter how fat I got.  I had a lot of lipo on tummy and thighs. Of course after a few years, I put the weight back on but guess what I now have big arms and calves to the point that my old knee high boots won't do up any more.


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

This African American girl has a threadlift and full face fat grafting at Regen
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 . I must say she now looks perky and much younger although she wasn't really old before the way she looks now is amazing.


----------



## Madambutterfly89

SheOnlyLooks25 said:


> This African American girl has a threadlift and full face fat grafting at Regen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I must say she now looks perky and much younger although she wasn't really old before the way she looks now is amazing.



But notice it's 2 weeks post opt--she's still slightly swollen which gives you volume.


----------



## touni27

Hey guys, i gathered up some sagging links LOL

https://www.realself.com/question/sagging-jaw-reduction-surgery-corrected-facelift

https://www.realself.com/question/los-angeles-ca-loose-skin-after-jaw-surgery-options#

https://www.realself.com/question/los-angeles-ca-advice-face-rebalancing-after-jaw-surgery#

One of the doctor's answers stood out to me. He said that when he would perform cheekbone fracture corrections with the plates sagging would still occur if they didn't tie in the underlying tissues/skin to the plates.


----------



## MissOrange

touni27 said:


> Hey guys, i gathered up some sagging links LOL
> 
> https://www.realself.com/question/sagging-jaw-reduction-surgery-corrected-facelift
> 
> https://www.realself.com/question/los-angeles-ca-loose-skin-after-jaw-surgery-options#
> 
> https://www.realself.com/question/los-angeles-ca-advice-face-rebalancing-after-jaw-surgery#
> 
> One of the doctor's answers stood out to me. He said that when he would perform cheekbone fracture corrections with the plates sagging would still occur if they didn't tie in the underlying tissues/skin to the plates.


Thanks @touni27 that poor lady in Los Angeles. She had v line surgery with sagging then facelift but that lifted skin and soft tissues up to her cheeks which made her cheeks appear bigger. It is why I hesitate with any lift as my cheekbones are already big and do not wish to draw attention to them. One surgeon's reply is she find an artistic surgeon. Thank goodness I found Dr Seo who in my opinion is an artistic surgeon and based on instagram photos Dr Hong from Fresh seems one too.


----------



## Madambutterfly89

touni27 said:


> Hey guys, i gathered up some sagging links LOL
> 
> https://www.realself.com/question/sagging-jaw-reduction-surgery-corrected-facelift
> 
> https://www.realself.com/question/los-angeles-ca-loose-skin-after-jaw-surgery-options#
> 
> https://www.realself.com/question/los-angeles-ca-advice-face-rebalancing-after-jaw-surgery#
> 
> One of the doctor's answers stood out to me. He said that when he would perform cheekbone fracture corrections with the plates sagging would still occur if they didn't tie in the underlying tissues/skin to the plates.



What about cheek reduction along with a cheeklift?


----------



## MissOrange

Madambutterfly89 said:


> What about cheek reduction along with a cheeklift?


That seems like what ladies have to be prepared to do and pay for if they consider zygoma reduction or dramatic v line; the cost then doubles to pay for 2 major procedures not to mention recovery times and how they cope with looking at a sagging face between the 2 operations.


----------



## touni27

adding more links!
https://www.realself.com/question/nyc-zygoma-reduction
http://eng.plasticsurgerybeijing.com/quanguquangongzhengxing/quanxiachuima.htm
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/drooping-skin-after-jaw-reduction-facelift.935329/page-5

Lift to fix
https://www.realself.com/review/georgia-cheek-lift-ponytail-lift


----------



## MissOrange

touni27 said:


> adding more links!
> https://www.realself.com/question/nyc-zygoma-reduction
> http://eng.plasticsurgerybeijing.com/quanguquangongzhengxing/quanxiachuima.htm
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/drooping-skin-after-jaw-reduction-facelift.935329/page-5
> 
> Lift to fix
> https://www.realself.com/review/georgia-cheek-lift-ponytail-lift


Thank you @touni27 for compiling all this detailed research into sagging from cheekbone surgery and how to fix. Fascinating read and the more I read the less inclined I am to do zygoma reduction which is a good thing.


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

Thanks@touni27, great work. I love the way you write too. That Dr Ma from China seems like an expert PS to see for zygoma work.


----------



## touni27

Thanks guys! I have MASSIVE cheekbones and i really wanted to get reduction but doing all this research like... I don't think it's worth it either.


----------



## Fortunecat

touni27 said:


> Thanks guys! I have MASSIVE cheekbones and i really wanted to get reduction but doing all this research like... I don't think it's worth it either.


Seriously, i also think its not worth it...
In this forum, i got the impression that the face sags after the cheeks reduction and most actually have to do fat grafts after that.
Sometimes, we think that its massive but to others, our cheekbones do not look big to others.


----------



## MissOrange

I think researching sagging is vital to stop one from an impulsive decision. Clinics never show their bad results. I found this patient with sagging on another site and cropped out any identifying features. She had v line in korea and then a facelift and midface lift to try to correct the sagging but sagging may also involve the deep tissues and muscles cut during bone contouring. This suggests that zygoma or v line may require both fat grafting to fill empty spaces and a mid and/or lower facelift to fix the sagging. The first photo shows sagging especially in her chin after v line. The middle photo shows sagging in her cheeks too (note the deep nasolabial folds too) and the bottom photo is after a facelift and midface lift to try to correct both. She never tried fat grafting. The costs of all these surgeries must mount up especially as she had the facelifts in America to correct the sagging from surgery in Korea?!


----------



## Madambutterfly89

I think it would've possibly been better for her to try custom jaw implants to create structure before  any facelifts


----------



## Madambutterfly89

These surgeons don't know everything or ignorant to the fact on how important facial bone is to our soft tissue. They're are so many variables involved.


----------



## MissOrange

Madambutterfly89 said:


> These surgeons don't know everything or ignorant to the fact on how important facial bone is to our soft tissue. They're are so many variables involved.


This is a summary of all the potential complications of facial bone surgery on another site. Makes one think again. https://cosmeticjourney.com/forum/t...oblemscomplications-with-face-bone-reduction/


----------



## Fortunecat

MissOrange said:


> This is a summary of all the potential complications of facial bone surgery on another site. Makes one think again. https://cosmeticjourney.com/forum/t...oblemscomplications-with-face-bone-reduction/


Oh my god!
This looks scary though.
Maybe that's why some celebrities don't age well. 

Only time will tell....


----------



## Madambutterfly89

I'm planning on going for consult for cheekbone reconstruction with bone graft--I came up with some question but if anyone can think of  some questions please let me know.


----------



## Madambutterfly89

Does anyone know if the face dental is any good? I emailed them and they told me they do bone grafting. However, I don't know how skilled they are


----------



## Gabriellaa555

Do you know what about jaw reduction sagging? Now I have thoughts that if bone is removed,  and the area where soft tissues were attached is cut so now soft tissues are left unattached  or  there is particular method to re-attach this ? Also do you know if just masseter muscle can be reduced in surgical way (not by botox)?


----------



## Madambutterfly89

If bone is repositioned correctly after revision--the soft tissue will still need to be lifted later on correct? I'm guessing it can't be done at the same time until all swelling has dissipated?


----------



## twocupcakes

Madambutterfly89 said:


> Does anyone know if the face dental is any good? I emailed them and they told me they do bone grafting. However, I don't know how skilled they are



The Face Dental has pretty positive reviews here, and they don't seem to charge foreigners three times as much like some other clinics do. However, EU Dental is far more famous locally in Korea.


----------



## Madambutterfly89

Thank you. I'm curious--if the zygomatic arch has been push inward and fixated wires--would it be risky to push it back out again?


----------



## SassyGrl

you guys make me scared to do zygoma ! i already put a deposit down for zygoma and vline but now i might only get vline.  Anyone have experience doing FG around your cheekbones/temples instead?


----------



## Chinnie

SassyGrl said:


> you guys make me scared to do zygoma ! i already put a deposit down for zygoma and vline but now i might only get vline.  Anyone have experience doing FG around your cheekbones/temples instead?


Temples are awesome place for fillers as well as midface. If your cheekbones are wide you might avoid the lateral prominence of your cheeks but fill around it. I have had hyaluronic acid fillers in these areas a few times they looked great so I wanna try a fat graft next


----------



## MissOrange

A must view YouTube clip if you are considering mandibular jaw reduction and you are communicating through a korean language interpreter and relying on the translator to translate how much bone to trim. If the surgeon cuts too much, this is what you may need to get it fixed!


----------



## MissOrange

Chinnie said:


> Temples are awesome place for fillers as well as midface. If your cheekbones are wide you might avoid the lateral prominence of your cheeks but fill around it. I have had hyaluronic acid fillers in these areas a few times they looked great so I wanna try a fat graft next


I agree @Chinnie. I had sunken temples which accentuated my wide cheeks but one round of fg to the temples and the cheeks don't stick out sideways. Fat graft means no more fillers! Fat grafting is like remodelling the face like a clay model.


----------



## SassyGrl

Chinnie said:


> Temples are awesome place for fillers as well as midface. If your cheekbones are wide you might avoid the lateral prominence of your cheeks but fill around it. I have had hyaluronic acid fillers in these areas a few times they looked great so I wanna try a fat graft next


Thanks for the advice! How long did your fillers last? And did you get in Korea?


----------



## Fortunecat

SassyGrl said:


> you guys make me scared to do zygoma ! i already put a deposit down for zygoma and vline but now i might only get vline.  Anyone have experience doing FG around your cheekbones/temples instead?



Is it worth doing zygoma reduction in the 1st place? I have no idea. Almost all of those who did zygoma reduction, experience face sagging after their swelling subsides after a year. So, it just seems to me that you get rid of 1 "eyesore" but got another "eyesore" in return.
When we talk about fat grafts, it sets me thinking. In order for the far grafts to stay in place, shouldn't there be a supporting structure e.g. bone to prevent it from drooping down due to gravity? If more fats are injected, we might be creating a bigger space between the bone and face. When the fats disappear, the face sags even more.
Hmm...


----------



## Madambutterfly89

Fortunecat said:


> Is it worth doing zygoma reduction in the 1st place? I have no idea. Almost all of those who did zygoma reduction, experience face sagging after their swelling subsides after a year. So, it just seems to me that you get rid of 1 "eyesore" but got another "eyesore" in return.
> When we talk about fat grafts, it sets me thinking. In order for the far grafts to stay in place, shouldn't there be a supporting structure e.g. bone to prevent it from drooping down due to gravity? If more fats are injected, we might be creating a bigger space between the bone and face. When the fats disappear, the face sags even more.
> Hmm...


 This is true. I consulted  surgeon in asia.  He told I am not a candidate for fg--due to lack of structure it'll make the sagging worst


----------



## Yumigumi

Would you still experience sagging with a 3d cheekbone rotation/lifting reduction?


----------



## dyn582

Hi @touni27 thanks for all the research.

In your research, did you come across any surgeons or clinics with higher rates of satisfaction / lower rates of sagging? 

I am thinking of doing zygoma reduction, chin reduction, and a lower facelift all at the same time. Thanks again for all your help to this community.


----------



## Lia_Heart

touni27 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been researching.... A LOT like endlessly with cheekbone sagging because it's the most "common" complication after cheekbone surgery.  IM NOT A DOCTOR BUT IM AN ENTHUSIAST. so i've read a lot but take my writing with a grain of salt.
> 
> ALSO my english might be a little bit weird atm because i've read soooooo many korean posts that I find my grammar flipping sometimes @ _ @.
> 
> I decided to make a post to share some knowledge about sagging from cheekbone reduction.
> 
> First things first: There is always a chance of sagging with FC. But whether or not it's noticeable, or fixable depends on you and the doctor.
> 
> Second, wanted to point out that there's a difference between cheek sagging with the skin (comes from aging, skin wasn't very elastic, or because it's loose aka you cut too much bone off) and what looks like cheek sagging because of fat distribution/ non union of bone/ muscle tissue weakness.
> Here are some IRL examples of what these ladies considered as cheek sagging from their cheekbone reduction surgery:
> 
> These pictures I pulled from IRL reviews in Gangnam Sister (an app like babitalk) (*if anyone wants to know where they got their PS from DM me)*
> 
> Before I get into my.. ESSAY I just wanna get these questions out of the way.
> 
> *Can your skin stick back to your bone after it's been cut?*
> The answer is a soft kind of. The underlying tissues are built to be able to reintegrate. So yes they will reattach to your bone. In the case with tendons being cut it they do heal. But they tend to  heal slower and become weaker in quality.
> (https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4241426/)
> 
> *Do you constantly have to get facelift after the Zygoma surgery or can you just get it once?
> (*after researching about facelifts, and zygoma surgery and how it affects your tissues this is my answer, take it with a grain of salt)
> If you cut too much and got loose skin, you can get a facelift with a good effect. And you will age normally like everyone else after that. How fast you age will depend on your skin elasticity not necessarily from your cheekbone surgery. But remember you can have tissue sagging which is different from your skin sagging, and tissue sagging can definitley be from cheekbone surgery, this will be explained down the line.
> 
> 
> *"SAGGING" FROM FAT*
> 
> This is a year post op and she considered this as facial sagging because you can see slight bulge of Nasabloid fold there. This is actually not skin sagging but rather left over fat in her nasbloid fold and around her face.
> View attachment 4207618
> 
> She and i have been messaging and she is going to get lipo not a facelift to rid of that illusion of "sagging". I wanna follow up with her and see how that goes.
> 
> 
> *SWOLLEN SAGGING*
> 
> This is a before photo:
> View attachment 4207619
> 
> 
> This is AFTER photo. Two weeks post op:
> She wrote in her review she's worried about her skin sagging because of how it looked, she knew it was going to sag because she lack elasticity in her face. She wanted to get lifting once her swelling went down.
> View attachment 4207620
> 
> 
> most of this sagging look she says is from her being swollen. This is what she looks like a month post op:
> View attachment 4207622
> 
> It's a little better but it's not fully gone yet.
> And then in three months:
> View attachment 4207627
> 
> 
> Hard to tell cuz she's so far away but she wrote in the review that she's happy with her result and that she didn't notice facial sag at the end. (I took it with a grain of salt though because there were no close up shots but it defintiley looked a lot better)
> 
> *SKIN SAGGING:*
> This is an example of a 40 year old woman getting FC..
> She has had multiple acounts of ultra lifting prior to FC surgery.
> The far left is the before picture, The middle is skin sagging from FC a year post op, and the far right photo is after Facial lift.
> View attachment 4207709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doctor notes that no matter how much he pulls the skin it's impossible to get rid of your nasal fold completely like she was in her twenties.
> 
> Notice also guys, the jaw tends to look more square when you push in the cheekbone too much. she looked like she had a slimmer jaw before her FC IMO.
> 
> *Sagging from damaging muscles/ tissues*
> 
> This one is a really big deal. I haven't been able to find IRL examples of this because it's hard for me to pinpoint and be like SHE HAS SAGGING BECAUSE OF THIS. Even doctors can't sometimes tell what the sagging is caused by let alone me judging from photos lol. All the examples I provided I went off by their personal review and their experience after talking to their doctor. Or the doctor himself.
> 
> Sagging from Poor surgery is pretty irreversible when it comes to tissue damage.
> 
> View attachment 4207598
> 
> 
> See those muscles right there? That's your zygomaticus muscles. And see where they are located? They pull up your face. If those muscles get damaged, that's when you get real trouble cheeksagging and pretty much irreversible (but i might be wrong, i haven't come across a procedure that provides solution though). Because those muscles are responsible for holding your face up (pretty much) when these muscles get weaker, these muscles, the fat, tissues they all start to fall, and you end up with a look that looks like:
> View attachment 4207595
> 
> 
> Your nasolabial fold will start to look prominent and kind of swollen. these muscles according to the doctor
> ( from this youtube video:  (it's in korean, not sure if there's subtitles i didn't check))
> will always get weaker after cheakbone surgery, or the distance will get shorter since your cheekbones have been pushed in. A shorter distance causes a looser muscle. Hence things can start to falllll.....
> 
> *Sagging from nonunion*
> It's when the cheekbones don't get properly braced with the "pins"
> I will continue this one lol next post.
> 
> As of now we have *Three very common cheekbone procedures.*
> 
> *1)* making an L shape cut, pushing, and then bracing it with metal. This one is the most common procedure done because it avoids those muscles.
> *2)* Shaving: Notice how the zygomaticus muscles are attached underneath the bone. They shave the cheekbone above the muscles.
> *3.* QUICK zygomaticus surgery: They break/ fracture at the outer cheekbone (close to the ear) and they push in. You get to fix your side cheekbones but not the 45 degree. It's hard for me to explain this procedure with words, i wish i can draw it.
> 
> These procedure all avoid the muscles, so in theory when done right risk to sagging should be minimal.
> BUT if you cut too much for sure you will have a greater chance of sagging for obvious reasons.
> 
> *When doing your consultation* ASK YOUR DOCTOR about the cheekbone muscles and how they will avoid it. Ask them about the surrounding fat as well. Ask them how your skin elasticity is.
> 
> Some doctors get as detailed in consultation as touching your face and feeling your skin, and finding where exactly the fats are located. I think this is really important because along with CT scans and relaying information this will give additional info on how your face is built.
> 
> 
> Take all this with a grain of salt. I am no expert just wanted to share my knowledge cuz i researched A LOT. and wanted to share ^^
> 
> From hundreds before/afters i've seen. I've seen more good results then bad ones but ive read a lot of people complaining about cheek sagging. Although after examining some of the photos of the people saying they had bad  sagging i felt like the person didn't actually have cheek sagging....But it is hard to sometimes tell from photos. But i also believe that it is true that when you think you have cheek sagging you start to see it too.  I had this case when i was in my early twenties. I got so paranoid about aging that i started to see and believe that i had skin sagging and i looked 40 when everyone still thought i looked 12.  So there is still that too.
> 
> Here is an example of korean celebrities that people consider to have sagging from zygoma surgery
> 
> View attachment 4207677
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys~!!


Thank you! This is informative


----------



## iiibbystar

Madambutterfly89 said:


> Thank you. I'm curious--if the zygomatic arch has been push inward and fixated wires--would it be risky to push it back out again?


I want to know this too--help! does anyone have the answers? It seems like this is such a poorly known topic.


----------



## Sara88

Can the cheek sagging happen after Accusculpt to the cheeks?


----------



## dyn582

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mega-zygoma-reduction-results-thread.1002676/

This should help people who are researching zygoma reduction!


----------



## Murshroom

touni27 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been researching.... A LOT like endlessly with cheekbone sagging because it's the most "common" complication after cheekbone surgery.  IM NOT A DOCTOR BUT IM AN ENTHUSIAST. so i've read a lot but take my writing with a grain of salt.
> 
> ALSO my english might be a little bit weird atm because i've read soooooo many korean posts that I find my grammar flipping sometimes @ _ @.
> 
> I decided to make a post to share some knowledge about sagging from cheekbone reduction.
> 
> First things first: There is always a chance of sagging with FC. But whether or not it's noticeable, or fixable depends on you and the doctor.
> 
> Second, wanted to point out that there's a difference between cheek sagging with the skin (comes from aging, skin wasn't very elastic, or because it's loose aka you cut too much bone off) and what looks like cheek sagging because of fat distribution/ non union of bone/ muscle tissue weakness.
> Here are some IRL examples of what these ladies considered as cheek sagging from their cheekbone reduction surgery:
> 
> These pictures I pulled from IRL reviews in Gangnam Sister (an app like babitalk) (*if anyone wants to know where they got their PS from DM me)*
> 
> Before I get into my.. ESSAY I just wanna get these questions out of the way.
> 
> *Can your skin stick back to your bone after it's been cut?*
> The answer is a soft kind of. The underlying tissues are built to be able to reintegrate. So yes they will reattach to your bone. In the case with tendons being cut it they do heal. But they tend to  heal slower and become weaker in quality.
> (https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4241426/)
> 
> *Do you constantly have to get facelift after the Zygoma surgery or can you just get it once?
> (*after researching about facelifts, and zygoma surgery and how it affects your tissues this is my answer, take it with a grain of salt)
> If you cut too much and got loose skin, you can get a facelift with a good effect. And you will age normally like everyone else after that. How fast you age will depend on your skin elasticity not necessarily from your cheekbone surgery. But remember you can have tissue sagging which is different from your skin sagging, and tissue sagging can definitley be from cheekbone surgery, this will be explained down the line.
> 
> 
> *"SAGGING" FROM FAT*
> 
> This is a year post op and she considered this as facial sagging because you can see slight bulge of Nasabloid fold there. This is actually not skin sagging but rather left over fat in her nasbloid fold and around her face.
> View attachment 4207618
> 
> She and i have been messaging and she is going to get lipo not a facelift to rid of that illusion of "sagging". I wanna follow up with her and see how that goes.
> 
> 
> *SWOLLEN SAGGING*
> 
> This is a before photo:
> View attachment 4207619
> 
> 
> This is AFTER photo. Two weeks post op:
> She wrote in her review she's worried about her skin sagging because of how it looked, she knew it was going to sag because she lack elasticity in her face. She wanted to get lifting once her swelling went down.
> View attachment 4207620
> 
> 
> most of this sagging look she says is from her being swollen. This is what she looks like a month post op:
> View attachment 4207622
> 
> It's a little better but it's not fully gone yet.
> And then in three months:
> View attachment 4207627
> 
> 
> Hard to tell cuz she's so far away but she wrote in the review that she's happy with her result and that she didn't notice facial sag at the end. (I took it with a grain of salt though because there were no close up shots but it defintiley looked a lot better)
> 
> *SKIN SAGGING:*
> This is an example of a 40 year old woman getting FC..
> She has had multiple acounts of ultra lifting prior to FC surgery.
> The far left is the before picture, The middle is skin sagging from FC a year post op, and the far right photo is after Facial lift.
> View attachment 4207709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doctor notes that no matter how much he pulls the skin it's impossible to get rid of your nasal fold completely like she was in her twenties.
> 
> Notice also guys, the jaw tends to look more square when you push in the cheekbone too much. she looked like she had a slimmer jaw before her FC IMO.
> 
> *Sagging from damaging muscles/ tissues*
> 
> This one is a really big deal. I haven't been able to find IRL examples of this because it's hard for me to pinpoint and be like SHE HAS SAGGING BECAUSE OF THIS. Even doctors can't sometimes tell what the sagging is caused by let alone me judging from photos lol. All the examples I provided I went off by their personal review and their experience after talking to their doctor. Or the doctor himself.
> 
> Sagging from Poor surgery is pretty irreversible when it comes to tissue damage.
> 
> View attachment 4207598
> 
> 
> See those muscles right there? That's your zygomaticus muscles. And see where they are located? They pull up your face. If those muscles get damaged, that's when you get real trouble cheeksagging and pretty much irreversible (but i might be wrong, i haven't come across a procedure that provides solution though). Because those muscles are responsible for holding your face up (pretty much) when these muscles get weaker, these muscles, the fat, tissues they all start to fall, and you end up with a look that looks like:
> View attachment 4207595
> 
> 
> Your nasolabial fold will start to look prominent and kind of swollen. these muscles according to the doctor
> ( from this youtube video:  (it's in korean, not sure if there's subtitles i didn't check))
> will always get weaker after cheakbone surgery, or the distance will get shorter since your cheekbones have been pushed in. A shorter distance causes a looser muscle. Hence things can start to falllll.....
> 
> *Sagging from nonunion*
> It's when the cheekbones don't get properly braced with the "pins"
> I will continue this one lol next post.
> 
> As of now we have *Three very common cheekbone procedures.*
> 
> *1)* making an L shape cut, pushing, and then bracing it with metal. This one is the most common procedure done because it avoids those muscles.
> *2)* Shaving: Notice how the zygomaticus muscles are attached underneath the bone. They shave the cheekbone above the muscles.
> *3.* QUICK zygomaticus surgery: They break/ fracture at the outer cheekbone (close to the ear) and they push in. You get to fix your side cheekbones but not the 45 degree. It's hard for me to explain this procedure with words, i wish i can draw it.
> 
> These procedure all avoid the muscles, so in theory when done right risk to sagging should be minimal.
> BUT if you cut too much for sure you will have a greater chance of sagging for obvious reasons.
> 
> *When doing your consultation* ASK YOUR DOCTOR about the cheekbone muscles and how they will avoid it. Ask them about the surrounding fat as well. Ask them how your skin elasticity is.
> 
> Some doctors get as detailed in consultation as touching your face and feeling your skin, and finding where exactly the fats are located. I think this is really important because along with CT scans and relaying information this will give additional info on how your face is built.
> 
> 
> Take all this with a grain of salt. I am no expert just wanted to share my knowledge cuz i researched A LOT. and wanted to share ^^
> 
> From hundreds before/afters i've seen. I've seen more good results then bad ones but ive read a lot of people complaining about cheek sagging. Although after examining some of the photos of the people saying they had bad  sagging i felt like the person didn't actually have cheek sagging....But it is hard to sometimes tell from photos. But i also believe that it is true that when you think you have cheek sagging you start to see it too.  I had this case when i was in my early twenties. I got so paranoid about aging that i started to see and believe that i had skin sagging and i looked 40 when everyone still thought i looked 12.  So there is still that too.
> 
> Here is an example of korean celebrities that people consider to have sagging from zygoma surgery
> 
> View attachment 4207677
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys~!!



Hi Touni,thank you so much for this post.Is there anyway that dr can cut or push a little bit of my cheekbones?And do you think what questions should I ask them during the consultation about FC and zygoma reduction?


----------



## Lia_Heart

Is anyone familiar with namu's cheekbone method? 
http://en.namups.com/document/Secret-Zygoma
it says chances of sagging are low, they dont cut the cheekbone 

seems legit or too good to be true? thoughts?


----------



## Skyler1908

Lia_Heart said:


> Is anyone familiar with namu's cheekbone method?
> http://en.namups.com/document/Secret-Zygoma
> it says chances of sagging are low, they dont cut the cheekbone
> 
> seems legit or too good to be true? thoughts?


It seems like they explain very detail,do you think quick zygoma reduction is less risk?


----------



## Lia_Heart

Skyler1908 said:


> It seems like they explain very detail,do you think quick zygoma reduction is less risk?


Is that considered quick zygoma?? idk... it doesnt explain, but i heard quick zygoma isn't good and can 100% cause sagging. 

I just find it weird if this secret zygoma operation only takes 30 minutes how come other hospitals don't have it??


----------



## Skyler1908

Lia_Heart said:


> Is that considered quick zygoma?? idk... it doesnt explain, but i heard quick zygoma isn't good and can 100% cause sagging.
> 
> I just find it weird if this secret zygoma operation only takes 30 minutes how come other hospitals don't have it??


I agree,it's weird...
Anyway I wonder if after zygoma reduction,the face will look mire longer than before,because I've seen a real photo of a girl who got zygoma reduction,her face looks very long and the cheeks are so flat...
In my opinion,it's not harmonious after she got plastic surgery


----------



## Farillyo

oh wow.... thanks a lot for sharing! I'm actually thinking about cheekbone reduction and now I know there are some complications, very informative!


----------



## silverneedle

Lia_Heart said:


> Is that considered quick zygoma?? idk... it doesnt explain, but i heard quick zygoma isn't good and can 100% cause sagging.
> 
> I just find it weird if this secret zygoma operation only takes 30 minutes how come other hospitals don't have it??


hi, I know this is an old thread but I will reply here in case someone is still reading this thread. I had visited Namu to consult for FC. This secret zygoma technique is not the same as quick zygoma. It's similar to regular zygoma reduction except they use dissolvable screws. And I believe that the 30 minutes claim is a marketing ploy because Claire (the consultant) said that all zygoma reduction took an hour to finish on average. they claim that this method reduces possibility of sagging. but all clinics I have visited claimed that their own zygoma method has very low risk of sagging. I won't trust clinics to tell the truth about sagging anyway.

I am also researching quick zygoma reduction because GA is not necessary for this procedure. Honestly I am scared to do anything too invasive in South Korea. But it's very hard to come across people who have done quick zygoma.

it seems like Korean doctors are not that concerned about sagging because the beauty standard is Korea is small face with soft bone structure. so most people there will choose sagging over defined bone structure because they think it's worth it. besides, they live in Korea where thread lifting is easily available. some people will even plan to get facelift after FC (even though they are young) so it doesn't matter to them.


----------



## krod2017

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Lia_Heart

silverneedle said:


> hi, I know this is an old thread but I will reply here in case someone is still reading this thread. I had visited Namu to consult for FC. This secret zygoma technique is not the same as quick zygoma. It's similar to regular zygoma reduction except they use dissolvable screws. And I believe that the 30 minutes claim is a marketing ploy because Claire (the consultant) said that all zygoma reduction took an hour to finish on average. they claim that this method reduces possibility of sagging. but all clinics I have visited claimed that their own zygoma method has very low risk of sagging. I won't trust clinics to tell the truth about sagging anyway.
> 
> I am also researching quick zygoma reduction because GA is not necessary for this procedure. Honestly I am scared to do anything too invasive in South Korea. But it's very hard to come across people who have done quick zygoma.
> 
> it seems like Korean doctors are not that concerned about sagging because the beauty standard is Korea is small face with soft bone structure. so most people there will choose sagging over defined bone structure because they think it's worth it. besides, they live in Korea where thread lifting is easily available. some people will even plan to get facelift after FC (even though they are young) so it doesn't matter to them.


hey! thank u for replying lol. I didn't go to korea yet bc I had to cancel due to corona so I am still here haha and yikes... .yeah no there is no way i can keep up with doing a thread lift every 3 month. I think I will just get vline and not zygoma. It is only Zygoma that will give you major sagging and you can likely get away with no sagging from only vline, is this true?


----------



## ONLYONEOWNS

is namu the most well known for cheek reduction? 

braun clinic has an appealing approach to malar reduction which they claim eliminates sagging but not sure how reliable this is





						3D Lifting-Rotation Malar Reduction｜Braun Plastic Surgery
					

Cheekbone reduction cosmetic surgery is performed to reduce a noticeable cheek, reshape a  extensive cheek, or to help slimed a full face for a better aesthetic look. This method can give a more chiselled look to the face and deliver a more satisfying appearance of more prominent cheek-bones.




					www.braunps.net


----------



## MissOrange

Lia_Heart said:


> hey! thank u for replying lol. I didn't go to korea yet bc I had to cancel due to corona so I am still here haha and yikes... .yeah no there is no way i can keep up with doing a thread lift every 3 month. I think I will just get vline and not zygoma. It is only Zygoma that will give you major sagging and you can likely get away with no sagging from only vline, is this true?


I met a young man in Korea who had v line at View (they did a great job as it changed his bone contour and he looked extremely handsome) and then needed threadlift at Namu. No, you can still get sagging with just v line. I guess it depends on how dramatic a v line you get. Some clinics do minimal v line that one can barely see a difference. Have a look at View and Girin for dramatic v lines.


----------



## MissOrange

ONLYONEOWNS said:


> is namu the most well known for cheek reduction?
> 
> braun clinic has an appealing approach to malar reduction which they claim eliminates sagging but not sure how reliable this is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D Lifting-Rotation Malar Reduction｜Braun Plastic Surgery
> 
> 
> Cheekbone reduction cosmetic surgery is performed to reduce a noticeable cheek, reshape a  extensive cheek, or to help slimed a full face for a better aesthetic look. This method can give a more chiselled look to the face and deliver a more satisfying appearance of more prominent cheek-bones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.braunps.net


@ONLYONEOWNS my feeling was Namu was good for threadlifts and facelifts and also has a great dermatologist. I had a consult there and was told I did not need zygoma reduction but could get a facelift. They did free imaging to check your facial bones. View suggested facelift and Girin zygoma reduction, v line and facelift. I think the bottom line is if you get zygoma reduction you definitely need a lifting procedure and the costs just add up so only get cheek reduction if your cheeks stick out at the sides, ie is very noticeable.


----------



## Loopdigga

I would like to know too


----------



## ONLYONEOWNS

MissOrange said:


> @ONLYONEOWNS my feeling was Namu was good for threadlifts and facelifts and also has a great dermatologist. I had a consult there and was told I did not need zygoma reduction but could get a facelift. They did free imaging to check your facial bones. View suggested facelift and Girin zygoma reduction, v line and facelift. I think the bottom line is if you get zygoma reduction you definitely need a lifting procedure and the costs just add up so only get cheek reduction if your cheeks stick out at the sides, ie is very noticeable.



hey miss orange. 

ive talked to a few clinics and it seems like most clinics now do zygoma reduction in a more subtle way where they dont remove any bone rather they push it inward for better proportions. right now im interested in both namu and face dental for this kind of approach.

when you say free imaging for facial bones, do you mean x ray? or is it some kind of 3d imaging?

are you going to go to View or Namu for your face lift?

Have you tried threads? the consensus amongst US plastic surgeons seems to be that it "doesnt last" im not sure if korea has any better methods? ive heard great things about Dr Barn at banobagi for threads


----------



## joojooyoung96

Hey guys,

this is my first time posting on this thread. It’s my first time so I hope I don’t sound like a fool I wanted to post a new thread but because I made my account today it seems it won’t let me. Since you guys are talking about facial contouring I figured I’d add the discussion onto here. I’ve found the discussions on this thread in particular very informative and helpful and honestly I’m so glad I was able to read this information though it made me equally feel shocked and sad for op.

I’ve been dreaming about getting facial contouring done since I was 13, I’m almost 25 now and after reading all the reviews from everyone I feel so stuck. I want to get it done but the side effects and possible complications just make me not want to get it done. I’ve been quoted around 14k-20k by different clinics for my cheekbone reduction and v line surgery. But when I downloaded babitalk I was shocked to see the prices locals get. Though I don’t know if it’s legit or not. It seems like they get 3 facial contouring on special for only 5k (reg 10k) at DA plastic surgery. Lol. I don’t know if that’s the normal for locals but damn that price makes me think it’s hella sketch. But who knows we might just be used to higher price points because we are foreigners. Actually when I went back to Korea last year I was looking at PPEUM clinic to get some Botox and non surgical procedures. I was quoted around 1000$ for all the services I wanted (which was honestly nothing because I was planning on getting a lot done and it was a crazy steal compared to how much the prices are in Toronto. Even with my Botox nurse friends hookup I usually get). But when I visited the .kr websites instead of .com I rounded up the total for local prices and it was less than 500$ For the exact same SERVICES!!!! I was pretty annoyed seeing how much they up charge, and after I told the coordinator I’m Korean her tone changed really quick and was saying we charge foreigners extra because of “taxes.” Not even making it up lol. I expected a little bit of an up charge for surgical procedures but if this 5000$ special is true I wonder if it’s actually legit or a new doctor that’s not very good. Anyway I don’t think I’ll get fcs done at that price point but I thought I’d share with the forum and ask if anyone knows this is the price point locals actually pay.


anyway I’m still at a cross road here. I was never scared of getting plastic surgery all my life growing up because I thought it was a simple price to pay for beauty. I’ve always had really bad TMJ since I was 8 and thought fc would be a good solution to the cracking and locking but now I feel like it’s going to be an added factor to how dangerous the procedure will be. My right side of my face is significantly lower and droops compared to my left side. Mainly my right side of the face is the side that has tmj jaw locking issue. Anyone have any thoughts on fc and tmj?

 Now I feel like I’m much more apprehensive. Literally almost every post I’ve read here people are saying they’ve had numbness, chattering of teeth, uneven jaw, and lots of sagging. Idk if it’s because people who have good results with fc don’t post on these forums or if genuinely everyone who gets it done gets ****ed over. You know what they say about business “have a good experience and you’ll tell 1 person but have a bad experience and you’ll tell 100.” I wanted to go get my surgery done next Fall when apparently most people will be vaccinated for Covid. Now I think if I do go I’ll only get my nose and eyelids done. Maybe fat grafting too.

Can those people who’ve had facial contouring done please share their experiences if you don’t feel comfortable posting it I would truly appreciate a pm too. Whether it was a negative experience or positive. Though it seems like almost everyone who’s posted here recommend not to get it. Any experience or opinions about the surgery would be a huge help


----------



## Miss Panwar

joojooyoung96 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> this is my first time posting on this thread. It’s my first time so I hope I don’t sound like a fool I wanted to post a new thread but because I made my account today it seems it won’t let me. Since you guys are talking about facial contouring I figured I’d add the discussion onto here. I’ve found the discussions on this thread in particular very informative and helpful and honestly I’m so glad I was able to read this information though it made me equally feel shocked and sad for op.
> 
> I’ve been dreaming about getting facial contouring done since I was 13, I’m almost 25 now and after reading all the reviews from everyone I feel so stuck. I want to get it done but the side effects and possible complications just make me not want to get it done. I’ve been quoted around 14k-20k by different clinics for my cheekbone reduction and v line surgery. But when I downloaded babitalk I was shocked to see the prices locals get. Though I don’t know if it’s legit or not. It seems like they get 3 facial contouring on special for only 5k (reg 10k) at DA plastic surgery. Lol. I don’t know if that’s the normal for locals but damn that price makes me think it’s hella sketch. But who knows we might just be used to higher price points because we are foreigners. Actually when I went back to Korea last year I was looking at PPEUM clinic to get some Botox and non surgical procedures. I was quoted around 1000$ for all the services I wanted (which was honestly nothing because I was planning on getting a lot done and it was a crazy steal compared to how much the prices are in Toronto. Even with my Botox nurse friends hookup I usually get). But when I visited the .kr websites instead of .com I rounded up the total for local prices and it was less than 500$ For the exact same SERVICES!!!! I was pretty annoyed seeing how much they up charge, and after I told the coordinator I’m Korean her tone changed really quick and was saying we charge foreigners extra because of “taxes.” Not even making it up lol. I expected a little bit of an up charge for surgical procedures but if this 5000$ special is true I wonder if it’s actually legit or a new doctor that’s not very good. Anyway I don’t think I’ll get fcs done at that price point but I thought I’d share with the forum and ask if anyone knows this is the price point locals actually pay.
> 
> 
> anyway I’m still at a cross road here. I was never scared of getting plastic surgery all my life growing up because I thought it was a simple price to pay for beauty. I’ve always had really bad TMJ since I was 8 and thought fc would be a good solution to the cracking and locking but now I feel like it’s going to be an added factor to how dangerous the procedure will be. My right side of my face is significantly lower and droops compared to my left side. Mainly my right side of the face is the side that has tmj jaw locking issue. Anyone have any thoughts on fc and tmj?
> 
> Now I feel like I’m much more apprehensive. Literally almost every post I’ve read here people are saying they’ve had numbness, chattering of teeth, uneven jaw, and lots of sagging. Idk if it’s because people who have good results with fc don’t post on these forums or if genuinely everyone who gets it done gets ****ed over. You know what they say about business “have a good experience and you’ll tell 1 person but have a bad experience and you’ll tell 100.” I wanted to go get my surgery done next Fall when apparently most people will be vaccinated for Covid. Now I think if I do go I’ll only get my nose and eyelids done. Maybe fat grafting too.
> 
> Can those people who’ve had facial contouring done please share their experiences if you don’t feel comfortable posting it I would truly appreciate a pm too. Whether it was a negative experience or positive. Though it seems like almost everyone who’s posted here recommend not to get it. Any experience or opinions about the surgery would be a huge help


Hey!!!!Are u planning to go to Korea for FC in coming year?Just asking because I will be travelling alone and I am also going for FC.


----------



## ONLYONEOWNS

joojooyoung96 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> this is my first time posting on this thread. It’s my first time so I hope I don’t sound like a fool I wanted to post a new thread but because I made my account today it seems it won’t let me. Since you guys are talking about facial contouring I figured I’d add the discussion onto here. I’ve found the discussions on this thread in particular very informative and helpful and honestly I’m so glad I was able to read this information though it made me equally feel shocked and sad for op.
> 
> I’ve been dreaming about getting facial contouring done since I was 13, I’m almost 25 now and after reading all the reviews from everyone I feel so stuck. I want to get it done but the side effects and possible complications just make me not want to get it done. I’ve been quoted around 14k-20k by different clinics for my cheekbone reduction and v line surgery. But when I downloaded babitalk I was shocked to see the prices locals get. Though I don’t know if it’s legit or not. It seems like they get 3 facial contouring on special for only 5k (reg 10k) at DA plastic surgery. Lol. I don’t know if that’s the normal for locals but damn that price makes me think it’s hella sketch. But who knows we might just be used to higher price points because we are foreigners. Actually when I went back to Korea last year I was looking at PPEUM clinic to get some Botox and non surgical procedures. I was quoted around 1000$ for all the services I wanted (which was honestly nothing because I was planning on getting a lot done and it was a crazy steal compared to how much the prices are in Toronto. Even with my Botox nurse friends hookup I usually get). But when I visited the .kr websites instead of .com I rounded up the total for local prices and it was less than 500$ For the exact same SERVICES!!!! I was pretty annoyed seeing how much they up charge, and after I told the coordinator I’m Korean her tone changed really quick and was saying we charge foreigners extra because of “taxes.” Not even making it up lol. I expected a little bit of an up charge for surgical procedures but if this 5000$ special is true I wonder if it’s actually legit or a new doctor that’s not very good. Anyway I don’t think I’ll get fcs done at that price point but I thought I’d share with the forum and ask if anyone knows this is the price point locals actually pay.
> 
> 
> anyway I’m still at a cross road here. I was never scared of getting plastic surgery all my life growing up because I thought it was a simple price to pay for beauty. I’ve always had really bad TMJ since I was 8 and thought fc would be a good solution to the cracking and locking but now I feel like it’s going to be an added factor to how dangerous the procedure will be. My right side of my face is significantly lower and droops compared to my left side. Mainly my right side of the face is the side that has tmj jaw locking issue. Anyone have any thoughts on fc and tmj?
> 
> Now I feel like I’m much more apprehensive. Literally almost every post I’ve read here people are saying they’ve had numbness, chattering of teeth, uneven jaw, and lots of sagging. Idk if it’s because people who have good results with fc don’t post on these forums or if genuinely everyone who gets it done gets ****ed over. You know what they say about business “have a good experience and you’ll tell 1 person but have a bad experience and you’ll tell 100.” I wanted to go get my surgery done next Fall when apparently most people will be vaccinated for Covid. Now I think if I do go I’ll only get my nose and eyelids done. Maybe fat grafting too.
> 
> Can those people who’ve had facial contouring done please share their experiences if you don’t feel comfortable posting it I would truly appreciate a pm too. Whether it was a negative experience or positive. Though it seems like almost everyone who’s posted here recommend not to get it. Any experience or opinions about the surgery would be a huge help



what are the top 5 clinics u are thinking of? are the face dental and namu on your list?


----------



## joojooyoung96

ONLYONEOWNS said:


> what are the top 5 clinics u are thinking of? are the face dental and namu on your list?


Hey!
My first pick is DA . I’ve been looking through babitalk a lot and the results of their plastic surgery is so good. Like soo good. Like unbelievably good. I was almost sure after seeing this forum I would never put myself at risk for fc but their pics from their patient selfies look amazing and is budding my temptations all over again. I haven’t heard of DA clinic until recently as I’ve only been acquainted with big name hospitals. A big downside though is I heard that they rush the consultation? I want to get fc by dr lee sang woo. He’s very busy and in demand so another girl on real self was only able to get 30 minutes with him (WTF). Btw DA is extremely popular among locals which is why I’ve been interested. However if you guys heard anything negative about da please let me know so I can hear both sides. 
I got a quote back from a consultant and was pleasantly surprised because it was so much cheaper than any other clinic I’ve heard back from. The quote was for my fc, nose and eyelids!!!  I asked doc finder for some quotes 3 years ago and they sent me some terrible factory hospital suggestion and the cheapest place was VIEW for 14k and that was only for facial contouring)
2nd. View plastic surgery. I really like their results but I’ll have to think about it because dr lee dong chan doesn’t work there anymore. I also noticed that I couldn’t find many pics of their results other than a few on their ig  I couldn’t find people’s selfies or reviews on Korean forums as of yet. I just know they have a pretty good reputation (please don’t come for me I know they have a couple bad 
3. TFD this is if I choose to only get fc which I’m not so sure about. Though I did hear good things about tfd I’m still on the fence about getting FC. I would like to have the option of being able to get more than fc done at a hospital. I do understand their specialists so I’m assuming these guys are the safest option for no complications 
4. Namu. I haven’t heard of them until EXTREMELY recently. But seeing how people in this thread have faith in the clinic I think I’ll inquire.

ive also sent inquiries to TL plastic surgery and Jw


----------



## joojooyoung96

Miss Panwar said:


> Hey!!!!Are u planning to go to Korea for FC in coming year?Just asking because I will be travelling alone and I am also going for FC.


I’m probably going to go when majority of people have been vaccinated. So probably around fall next year if we’re lucky.


----------



## joojooyoung96

ONLYONEOWNS said:


> what are the top 5 clinics u are thinking of? are the face dental and namu on your list?


I’m interested to know what your top pics are


----------



## Gats

ONLYONEOWNS said:


> ive talked to a few clinics and it seems like most clinics now do zygoma reduction in a more subtle way where they dont remove any bone rather they push it inward for better proportions. right now im interested in both namu and face dental for this kind of approach.



Do they have before/after pics of that procedure? It sounds great in concept as forward projection can make faces look better. I'd ask for details on how the procedure is performed as you'd need to lift up a lot of tissue to access, cut, and move that bone. I assume it'd be like a cheek version of genioplasty?


----------



## Miss Panwar

joojooyoung96 said:


> Hey!
> My first pick is DA . I’ve been looking through babitalk a lot and the results of their plastic surgery is so good. Like soo good. Like unbelievably good. I was almost sure after seeing this forum I would never put myself at risk for fc but their pics from their patient selfies look amazing and is budding my temptations all over again. I haven’t heard of DA clinic until recently as I’ve only been acquainted with big name hospitals. A big downside though is I heard that they rush the consultation? I want to get fc by dr lee sang woo. He’s very busy and in demand so another girl on real self was only able to get 30 minutes with him (WTF). Btw DA is extremely popular among locals which is why I’ve been interested. However if you guys heard anything negative about da please let me know so I can hear both sides.
> I got a quote back from a consultant and was pleasantly surprised because it was so much cheaper than any other clinic I’ve heard back from. The quote was for my fc, nose and eyelids!!!  I asked doc finder for some quotes 3 years ago and they sent me some terrible factory hospital suggestion and the cheapest place was VIEW for 14k and that was only for facial contouring)
> 2nd. View plastic surgery. I really like their results but I’ll have to think about it because dr lee dong chan doesn’t work there anymore. I also noticed that I couldn’t find many pics of their results other than a few on their ig  I couldn’t find people’s selfies or reviews on Korean forums as of yet. I just know they have a pretty good reputation (please don’t come for me I know they have a couple bad
> 3. TFD this is if I choose to only get fc which I’m not so sure about. Though I did hear good things about tfd I’m still on the fence about getting FC. I would like to have the option of being able to get more than fc done at a hospital. I do understand their specialists so I’m assuming these guys are the safest option for no complications
> 4. Namu. I haven’t heard of them until EXTREMELY recently. But seeing how people in this thread have faith in the clinic I think I’ll inquire.
> 
> ive also sent inquiries to TL plastic surgery and Jw


I have heard that Dr.Lee Sang Woo has been suspended but still he is performing surgery?How?


----------



## joojooyoung96

Miss Panwar said:


> I have heard that Dr.Lee Sang Woo has been suspended but still he is performing surgery?How?


Lol tbh I don’t know how just heard in this post just now. But this morning I was looking through the doctors at da and saw that dr lee dong chan works at da now! View was my second choice because I liked their work but was sad that lee dong chan doesn’t work there anymore. It’s a pretty crazy coincidence for me kind of feels like fate that lee dong chan works at da now. I really liked the work at da so it makes sense that I unknowingly gravitated towards his work lol.


----------



## Miss Panwar

joojooyoung96 said:


> Lol tbh I don’t know how just heard in this post just now. But this morning I was looking through the doctors at da and saw that dr lee dong chan works at da now! View was my second choice because I liked their work but was sad that lee dong chan doesn’t work there anymore. It’s a pretty crazy coincidence for me kind of feels like fate that lee dong chan works at da now. I really liked the work at da so it makes sense that I unknowingly gravitated towards his work lol.


Check here once for your own safety on visit medical Korea website that's the government based website u can check there.Upto you good luck.


----------



## MissOrange

ONLYONEOWNS said:


> hey miss orange.
> 
> ive talked to a few clinics and it seems like most clinics now do zygoma reduction in a more subtle way where they dont remove any bone rather they push it inward for better proportions. right now im interested in both namu and face dental for this kind of approach.
> 
> when you say free imaging for facial bones, do you mean x ray? or is it some kind of 3d imaging?
> 
> are you going to go to View or Namu for your face lift?
> 
> Have you tried threads? the consensus amongst US plastic surgeons seems to be that it "doesnt last" im not sure if korea has any better methods? ive heard great things about Dr Barn at banobagi for threads


Hi @ONLYONEOWNS Namu does free 3D imaging. Yes I tried threads elsewhere instead of FL back in January but couldn’t tolerate the intense pain in my scalp reacting to the threads. I realised my body reacts to foreign bodies, including synthetic threads (having recovered from breast implant illness reacting to silicone implants in 2018). I paid to get the threads removed the next day. This means I cannot tolerate threads and need to consider a facelift. I had my chin shaved in Feb 2016 and ever since I have jowls. However, if I got a facelift, I would have a sharp v line and my cheekbones would be emphasized as the skin would be pulled up and draw attention to my wider cheeks. In other words I would look older and completely different.


----------



## krod2017

Thank you for sharing


----------



## jiii333

Hey guys, anyone have any updates on their surgery experiences/ plans ? I am looking into getting zygoma reduction done with namu at the moment but their consulting lines/chat never respond


----------



## prettykitty12345

Fortunecat said:


> Most people opt for plastic surgeries to get rid of their current "eyesores" but forgot that it will lead to further problems later e.g. skin will sag even more or will need fat grafts.
> Just like i am contemplating liposuction in the abdominal areas but am worried that fats will deposit at other unsightly areas in the future. Haiz.
> Once we start to opt for plastic surgeries, more plastic surgeries will be needed in the future in order to keep to the "current" status.


I know this is a very late reply but I think it will be helpful for people reading in 2022 and later…
Your fat will NOT move to another area of the body, it just goes. Dr. Youn (plastic surgeon for 15 years I think) busted this myth. Much love!


----------



## shakti

touni27 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been researching.... A LOT like endlessly with cheekbone sagging because it's the most "common" complication after cheekbone surgery.  IM NOT A DOCTOR BUT IM AN ENTHUSIAST. so i've read a lot but take my writing with a grain of salt.
> 
> ALSO my english might be a little bit weird atm because i've read soooooo many korean posts that I find my grammar flipping sometimes @ _ @.
> 
> I decided to make a post to share some knowledge about sagging from cheekbone reduction.
> 
> First things first: There is always a chance of sagging with FC. But whether or not it's noticeable, or fixable depends on you and the doctor.
> 
> Second, wanted to point out that there's a difference between cheek sagging with the skin (comes from aging, skin wasn't very elastic, or because it's loose aka you cut too much bone off) and what looks like cheek sagging because of fat distribution/ non union of bone/ muscle tissue weakness.
> Here are some IRL examples of what these ladies considered as cheek sagging from their cheekbone reduction surgery:
> 
> These pictures I pulled from IRL reviews in Gangnam Sister (an app like babitalk) (*if anyone wants to know where they got their PS from DM me)*
> 
> Before I get into my.. ESSAY I just wanna get these questions out of the way.
> 
> *Can your skin stick back to your bone after it's been cut?*
> The answer is a soft kind of. The underlying tissues are built to be able to reintegrate. So yes they will reattach to your bone. In the case with tendons being cut it they do heal. But they tend to  heal slower and become weaker in quality.
> (https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4241426/)
> 
> *Do you constantly have to get facelift after the Zygoma surgery or can you just get it once?
> (*after researching about facelifts, and zygoma surgery and how it affects your tissues this is my answer, take it with a grain of salt)
> If you cut too much and got loose skin, you can get a facelift with a good effect. And you will age normally like everyone else after that. How fast you age will depend on your skin elasticity not necessarily from your cheekbone surgery. But remember you can have tissue sagging which is different from your skin sagging, and tissue sagging can definitley be from cheekbone surgery, this will be explained down the line.
> 
> 
> *"SAGGING" FROM FAT*
> 
> This is a year post op and she considered this as facial sagging because you can see slight bulge of Nasabloid fold there. This is actually not skin sagging but rather left over fat in her nasbloid fold and around her face.
> View attachment 4207618
> 
> She and i have been messaging and she is going to get lipo not a facelift to rid of that illusion of "sagging". I wanna follow up with her and see how that goes.
> 
> 
> *SWOLLEN SAGGING*
> 
> This is a before photo:
> View attachment 4207619
> 
> 
> This is AFTER photo. Two weeks post op:
> She wrote in her review she's worried about her skin sagging because of how it looked, she knew it was going to sag because she lack elasticity in her face. She wanted to get lifting once her swelling went down.
> View attachment 4207620
> 
> 
> most of this sagging look she says is from her being swollen. This is what she looks like a month post op:
> View attachment 4207622
> 
> It's a little better but it's not fully gone yet.
> And then in three months:
> View attachment 4207627
> 
> 
> Hard to tell cuz she's so far away but she wrote in the review that she's happy with her result and that she didn't notice facial sag at the end. (I took it with a grain of salt though because there were no close up shots but it defintiley looked a lot better)
> 
> *SKIN SAGGING:*
> This is an example of a 40 year old woman getting FC..
> She has had multiple acounts of ultra lifting prior to FC surgery.
> The far left is the before picture, The middle is skin sagging from FC a year post op, and the far right photo is after Facial lift.
> View attachment 4207709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doctor notes that no matter how much he pulls the skin it's impossible to get rid of your nasal fold completely like she was in her twenties.
> 
> Notice also guys, the jaw tends to look more square when you push in the cheekbone too much. she looked like she had a slimmer jaw before her FC IMO.
> 
> *Sagging from damaging muscles/ tissues*
> 
> This one is a really big deal. I haven't been able to find IRL examples of this because it's hard for me to pinpoint and be like SHE HAS SAGGING BECAUSE OF THIS. Even doctors can't sometimes tell what the sagging is caused by let alone me judging from photos lol. All the examples I provided I went off by their personal review and their experience after talking to their doctor. Or the doctor himself.
> 
> Sagging from Poor surgery is pretty irreversible when it comes to tissue damage.
> 
> View attachment 4207598
> 
> 
> See those muscles right there? That's your zygomaticus muscles. And see where they are located? They pull up your face. If those muscles get damaged, that's when you get real trouble cheeksagging and pretty much irreversible (but i might be wrong, i haven't come across a procedure that provides solution though). Because those muscles are responsible for holding your face up (pretty much) when these muscles get weaker, these muscles, the fat, tissues they all start to fall, and you end up with a look that looks like:
> View attachment 4207595
> 
> 
> Your nasolabial fold will start to look prominent and kind of swollen. these muscles according to the doctor
> ( from this youtube video:  (it's in korean, not sure if there's subtitles i didn't check))
> will always get weaker after cheakbone surgery, or the distance will get shorter since your cheekbones have been pushed in. A shorter distance causes a looser muscle. Hence things can start to falllll.....
> 
> *Sagging from nonunion*
> It's when the cheekbones don't get properly braced with the "pins"
> I will continue this one lol next post.
> 
> As of now we have *Three very common cheekbone procedures.
> 
> 1)* making an L shape cut, pushing, and then bracing it with metal. This one is the most common procedure done because it avoids those muscles.
> *2)* Shaving: Notice how the zygomaticus muscles are attached underneath the bone. They shave the cheekbone above the muscles.
> *3.* QUICK zygomaticus surgery: They break/ fracture at the outer cheekbone (close to the ear) and they push in. You get to fix your side cheekbones but not the 45 degree. It's hard for me to explain this procedure with words, i wish i can draw it.
> 
> These procedure all avoid the muscles, so in theory when done right risk to sagging should be minimal.
> BUT if you cut too much for sure you will have a greater chance of sagging for obvious reasons.
> 
> *When doing your consultation* ASK YOUR DOCTOR about the cheekbone muscles and how they will avoid it. Ask them about the surrounding fat as well. Ask them how your skin elasticity is.
> 
> Some doctors get as detailed in consultation as touching your face and feeling your skin, and finding where exactly the fats are located. I think this is really important because along with CT scans and relaying information this will give additional info on how your face is built.
> 
> 
> Take all this with a grain of salt. I am no expert just wanted to share my knowledge cuz i researched A LOT. and wanted to share ^^
> 
> From hundreds before/afters i've seen. I've seen more good results then bad ones but ive read a lot of people complaining about cheek sagging. Although after examining some of the photos of the people saying they had bad  sagging i felt like the person didn't actually have cheek sagging....But it is hard to sometimes tell from photos. But i also believe that it is true that when you think you have cheek sagging you start to see it too.  I had this case when i was in my early twenties. I got so paranoid about aging that i started to see and believe that i had skin sagging and i looked 40 when everyone still thought i looked 12.  So there is still that too.
> 
> Here is an example of korean celebrities that people consider to have sagging from zygoma surgery
> 
> View attachment 4207677
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys~!!



 Wow thank you much for this post. I doing facial contour in few weeks and I already preparing to know I will sag. My skin the conditions not the best sadly so I am sure will got some sagging. But I wanting the dramatic result because I always hating my cheek bones jutting outwards. Make me look angry all the time. From your researching do you know if got doctor that can make sagging less and give the dramatic change?


----------



## o_0h

shakti said:


> Wow thank you much for this post. I doing facial contour in few weeks and I already preparing to know I will sag. My skin the conditions not the best sadly so I am sure will got some sagging. But I wanting the dramatic result because I always hating my cheek bones jutting outwards. Make me look angry all the time. From your researching do you know if got doctor that can make sagging less and give the dramatic change?


Hi Shakti, how did your surgery and healing go? Did it sag as much as you expected?


----------



## ddongie

Has anybody heard of cases where sagging is experienced during v-line recovery stages (1-6 months post-op), but tissue reattaches or goes back to near normal afterwards? I can't tell if I'm experiencing sagging from being swollen and it'll go away as I heal, or if it's actual sagging...


----------

